# Duda con un transistor de RF



## julitop (Jul 21, 2009)

Hola a todos. Desmontando algunas plaquetas de RF que tenia, encontre una que parecia la etapa de salida de algun equipo de radio. Esta contaba un transistor MRF237 y dos transistores de potencia como el que muestro en la foto. Este mismo esta rotulado como: 302-698-4 225. El problema es que no encuentro información de ese transistor, y me gustaria saber si alguno de ustedes sabe que son.
Estan demasiado tentadores como para dejarlos guardados sin usarlos. Con saber lo que son, algo podria armarme.
saludos!


----------



## alexus (Jul 21, 2009)

paa, que es de una salida de potencia es!

el tema que es eso!

lo busque por todas formas y no encuentro que es!


----------



## c14nur0 (Jul 21, 2009)

:O no tengo idea de que es


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 21, 2009)

El transistor MRF237 tiene como marca "Advanced Semiconductor" que lo fabrica.

Ahora, viendo el logo del transistor que posteastes, seguro es de la misma marca.
Prueba a conseguir catalogo de esa empresa, y con el codigo que tiene quizas lo encuentres.

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 21, 2009)

El logo pertenece a SGS-Thomson, ahora conocido como ST Microelectronics, el empaque parece ser un SOT-119A, pero de alli en fuera no consigo mas información


----------



## Cacho (Jul 21, 2009)

¿Y no es un MRF225?
El logo es de Thomson, como te dice Chico, y el modelo apostaría a que es ese. Fijate acá si te convence alguno de estos.

Saludos


----------



## julitop (Jul 30, 2009)

mmmm puede ser que sea un mrf225, el problema es que no hay hojas de datos!... y tampoco encontre algun circuito que lo utilize! :evil: 
quedara guardado....

En cuanto al MRF237 vi que tiene 4w de salida y da hasta alrededor de 150mhz.. ¿Alguien tiene algun cto de algun lineal para FM que lo utlize ? 

saludos


----------



## Gatxan (Jul 30, 2009)

Podrías intentar averiguar si es bipolar o mosfet midiendo con el tester...


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 30, 2009)

en pablin hay un circuito de un amplificador de fm que da 35 w de salida con 3 w a la entrada y el único activo es un mrf 238, puede servirte el mrf 237 aunque el mrf 238 da 30 w de salida cuando el mrf 237 da solo 4


----------



## andreiu (Sep 13, 2010)

hola companeros hace tiempo consegui un transistor kt 922 y segun lei en la web puede sacar alrededor de unos 20w.el problema es que no he conseguido ningun esquema.si alguien me puede hechar un cable se lo agradesco


----------



## lsedr (Sep 16, 2010)

Aqui hay uno
http://electroschematics.com/24/rf-15w-30w-power-amplifier-kt922-kt930-kt934/


aqui mas 
http://www.scheme.dring.ro/4/emitator-10-w-2-filtre-kt922-bly93-blx95/


----------



## el84 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera saber si estos son transistores de rf o que son realmente ya que me los regalaron y me dijeron que eran transistores de vhf o uhf. Aparentemente son nuevos pero no consigo ningun dato sobre ellos , tienen un numero de cada costado pero nose si seran realmente el codigo del transistor , miden unos 9mm x 18mm y tienen 4 patitas.De uno de los lados tiene el numero 8507 y del otro 451097 , buscando con esos datos aparese cualquier otra cosa menos un transistor.Nose que podran ser y me da lastima no poder saber para aprobecharlos para algun proyecto. Si alguien sabe que son se lo agradeceria! Aca les adjunto las fotos.


----------



## foso (Dic 3, 2011)

Hola radioaficionados, hace rato que no les pregunto nada asique aca va: 

Necesito algún transistor para la etapa de salida de un transmisor, que me den un mínimo de 5 W de potencia en carga de 50 Ω, los usaría en clase C. Mi frecuencia de trabajo es de 140 MHz. Preferentemente que sea bjt, sino un fet.
Si alguién conoce alguno que se pueda conseguir relativamente fácil les agradecería el dato.

Saludos a todos.

Prometo postear mi walky-talky algún dia. Cuando lo termine.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Dic 3, 2011)

No se si sea muy buena idea, pero hoy en dia la mayoria de los equipos portatiles VHF traen el Mosfet RD07MVS1. Tendrias que obtenerlos de ahí.

Fíjate... 







A un handy viejito le saque un 2SC1971...


----------



## foso (Dic 4, 2011)

alguno que se pueda conseguir. Aunque no sea deesas prestaciones.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Dic 4, 2011)

Es que podrias averiguar por el 2SC1971... aunque ese esta medio obsoleto :/ digo que de algun walkie talkie malo (que tenga por supuesto la transmision en buenas condiciones) podrias desoldar el Fet que trae en su salida. Tendrias que consultar ahi en algun local donde arreglen equipos de radiocomunicaciones.

Saludos


----------



## crimson (Dic 4, 2011)

Hola foso, se consigue aquí:
http://www.rfelectronics.com.ar/site/prod-index.htm
pero desde La Plata hasta Villa Crespo hay un tirón... Si lo tuviera Kation sería una pegada. Saludos C


----------



## DavidGuetta (Dic 5, 2011)

El 2N6080 es medio viejito :/

Saludos


----------



## foso (Dic 14, 2011)

Gracias crimson, por la data. voy a buscar el 2N6080. gracias por responder también mumish13. No creo que lo tenga Kation.

saludos.


----------



## yasmir (Ago 3, 2014)

hola amigos tengo un transistor 2sc1306 y les pregunto si este transistor me puede servir para una etapa de potencia de un trasmisor de fm estube buscando por internet y no aparece ningun circuito con este transistor.. ...


----------



## elgriego (Ago 3, 2014)

Hola yasmir,Lamentablemente ese transistor es para 27Mhz,No sirve para el rango de 88 a 108 Mhz.

http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets2/10/10324_1.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 3, 2014)

yo lo tengo como de 50 mhz, no sirve


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 17, 2014)

Hola a todos , caro yasmir lo transistor 2SC1306 fue originalmente desahollado a andar en 27Mhz (banda ciudadana) con salida de 4 Wattios de RF en AM ( ampitud modulada ).
Yo ya pude mirar en la Internet proyectos enpleando el en 50Mhz , asi quizaz el puede andar en 100Mhz con menor ganancia  , pero hay que esperimentar .
Como un NO ya tiene en las manos , una dica es armar lo circuito del 2SC1971 canbiando por lo 2SC1306  (cuidado con las disposiciones de los terminales "E , B , C" que son diferentes) , excitar con 500miliWattios minimos  y tentar sacar lo maximo de potenzia ayustando capacitores y bobinas de los circuitos de entrada (base) y salida (colector) , no olvide de ayslar del dissipador de calor de lo colector del 2SC1306 con mica ayslante y un poco de grasa de silicone.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en los desahollos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jesus rf (Sep 21, 2016)

Hola amigos tengo en mis manos un transistor sd1416 de 70w de potencia vhf.
Quiero saber si es posible hacer un lineal para la banda fm comercial utilizando este transistor. Si me pueden compartir un diagrama con este transistor se los agradeceria mucho. Saludos ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 21, 2016)

Jesus rf dijo:


> Hola amigos tengo en mis manos un transistor sd1416 de 70w de potencia vhf.
> Quiero saber si es posible hacer un lineal para la banda fm comercial utilizando este transistor. Si me pueden compartir un diagrama con este transistor se los agradeceria mucho. Saludos ...


Hola caro Don Jesus rf , es possible si enpleyar ese transistor en FM Broadcast (88 hasta 108MHz) , jo ya pude veer ese transistor andando en 70MHz , asi en 108MHz la ganancia cae un poco o sea es nesesario mas potenzia de excitación para lograr los 70 Wattios deseados.
Cuanto a un possible circuito , ustedes puede enpezar con ese aca : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-lineal-fm-30w-montado-probado-39890/ , o http://assvid.co.uk/freedom/www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier 90Watt (mrf245)/index.html ,o http://www.uydudoktoru.com/dosyalar/elektronik/fmvericiarsivi/ , reenplaze lo transitor por lo SD1416  y despues al azar (tentativa y error) ayuste todos  los conponentes "L y C" de adaptación de inpedancia de entrada y salida  modo sacar la potenzia deseada.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jesus rf (Sep 21, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don Jesus rf , es possible si enpleyar ese transistor en FM Broadcast (88 hasta 108MHz) , jo ya pude veer ese transistor andando en 70MHz , asi en 108MHz la ganancia cae un poco o sea es nesesario mas potenzia de excitación para lograr los 70 Wattios deseados.
> Cuanto a un possible circuito , ustedes puede enpezar con ese aca : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-lineal-fm-30w-montado-probado-39890/ , o http://assvid.co.uk/freedom/www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier 90Watt (mrf245)/index.html ,o http://www.uydudoktoru.com/dosyalar/elektronik/fmvericiarsivi/ , reenplaze lo transitor por lo SD1416  y despues al azar (tentativa y error) ayuste todos  los conponentes "L y C" de adaptación de inpedancia de entrada y salida  modo sacar la potenzia deseada.
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Saludos amigo, muchas gracias desde ya intentare realizar el lineal. Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 21, 2016)

Jesus rf dijo:


> Saludos amigo, muchas gracias desde ya intentare realizar el lineal. Saludos


 Te recomendo altamente que estudie con mucho cariño ese tema aca : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/teoria-practica-lineales-rf-114370/index2.html , en el hay valiosas informaciones para quien quieres realmente armar un lineal para FM 
Una palabra de cautela : !OJO ! mucho cuidado para NO equivocarse entre base y colector (eses son muy semejantes fisicamente) pero electricamente NO asi un canbio entre els ,adeus a tu transistor para una "vida mejor" en menos de una fración de  segundo cuando energizado   
!Suerte en los desahollos !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jesus rf (Sep 26, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Te recomendo altamente que estudie con mucho cariño ese tema aca : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/teoria-practica-lineales-rf-114370/index2.html , en el hay valiosas informaciones para quien quieres realmente armar un lineal para FM
> Una palabra de cautela : !OJO ! mucho cuidado para NO equivocarse entre base y colector (eses son muy semejantes fisicamente) pero electricamente NO asi un canbio entre els ,adeus a tu transistor para una "vida mejor" en menos de una fración de  segundo cuando energizado
> !Suerte en los desahollos !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.




saludos amigo. Realize el lineal con el sd1416 y funciono bien pero tengo un gran problema y es que recalienta demaciado las bobinas y los capaciores variable de la salida a tal punto que las bobinas se desueldan y tengo que soldarla nuevamente.
 El lineal esta sacando 68w con 10w de entrada, lo estoy exitando con un 2n6081 y estoy cubriendo casi 8 kilometros de distancia, pero es imposible dejar el lineal conectado por una hora ya que como te dije la bobina y los capacitor variables se calienta demaciado y eso que son de ceramica. Espero su respuesta amigo daniel, interare subir fotos. saludos



			
				Jesus rf dijo:
			
		

> saludos amigo. Realize el lineal con el sd1416 y funciono bien pero tengo un gran problema y es que recalienta demaciado las bobinas y los capaciores variable de la salida a tal punto que las bobinas se desueldan y tengo que soldarla nuevamente.
> El lineal esta sacando 68w con 10w de entrada, lo estoy exitando con un 2n6081 y estoy cubriendo casi 8 kilometros de distancia, pero es imposible dejar el lineal conectado por una hora ya que como te dije la bobina y los capacitor variables se calienta demaciado y eso que son de ceramica. Espero su respuesta amigo daniel, interare subir fotos. saludos


Aqui dejos algunos fotos


----------



## tiago (Sep 27, 2016)

¿Has medido las reflejadas? Parece que tienes una gran desadaptación en el circuito de salida.

Saludos.


----------



## Jesus rf (Sep 27, 2016)

tiago dijo:


> ¿Has medido las reflejadas? Parece que tienes una gran desadaptación en el circuito de salida.
> 
> Saludos.



Saludos, si tengo el vatimetro y de reflejada solo tengo 1.1


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 27, 2016)

Jesus rf dijo:


> saludos amigo. Realize el lineal con el sd1416 y funciono bien pero tengo un gran problema y es que recalienta demaciado las bobinas y los capaciores variable de la salida a tal punto que las bobinas se desueldan y tengo que soldarla nuevamente.
> El lineal esta sacando 68w con 10w de entrada, lo estoy exitando con un 2n6081 y estoy cubriendo casi 8 kilometros de distancia, pero es imposible dejar el lineal conectado por una hora ya que como te dije la bobina y los capacitor variables se calienta demaciado y eso que son de ceramica. Espero su respuesta amigo daniel, interare subir fotos. saludos
> 
> 
> Aqui dejos algunos fotos


Bueno , enpleye en la bobina de salida un hilo bien mas grueso (ej.10AWG) , lo ideal serias que ese hilo tuvese un baño de plata (plateado por proceso electroquimico) , eso porque la curriente de RF anda por la pel del hilo (efecto pelicular) , caso eso no sea possible pacienzia , pero canbiar de bitola ayuda a diminuir mas lo calientamento.
Cuanto a los capacitores ayustables de salida son eses mismos , lo que puede sener hecho es poner en paralelo con els un capacitor de bajo valor (decenas de pF) de preferenzia tipo "Mica-Plata" que son mas prolijos a andar en potenzia de RF. 
Mantenga TODOS conponentes de la tarjeta refrigerados por aire forzado (use una ventoinha sacada de una vieja fuente de PC) 
Te recomendo que canbie los capacitores ayustables de entrada (Murata color café) por los mismo de la salida (porcelana y mica)
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jesus rf (Sep 27, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , enpleye en la bobina de salida un hilo bien mas grueso (ej.10AWG) , lo ideal serias que ese hilo tuvese un baño de plata (plateado por proceso electroquimico) , eso porque la curriente de RF anda por la pel del hilo (efecto pelicular) , caso eso no sea possible pacienzia , pero canbiar de bitola ayuda a diminuir mas lo calientamento.
> Cuanto a los capacitores ayustables de salida son eses mismos , lo que puede sener hecho es poner en paralelo con els un capacitor de bajo valor (decenas de pF) de preferenzia tipo "Mica-Plata" que son mas prolijos a andar en potenzia de RF.
> Mantenga TODOS conponentes de la tarjeta refrigerados por aire forzado (use una ventoinha sacada de una vieja fuente de PC)
> Te recomendo que canbie los capacitores ayustables de entrada (Murata color café) por los mismo de la salida (porcelana y mica)
> ...



gracias amigo,  ya solocione el problema cambiando la bobina por un hilo de cobre mas grueso y le coloque capacitores de 33pf en paralelo con los capacitores variable y ahora calienta menos y le estoy sacando 65w, tengo otro poblema y es con la bobina de choque que coloque en reemplazo de la vk200 y es que ahora calienta exesivamente y no tengo idea como la puedo reemplazar ya que nunca consequi la bobina vk200. 
Espero que me puedas orientar para poder solocuionar ese problema con esa bobina. con respecto a los capacitores de entrada los voy a cambiar por ceramica ya que calientan mucho. te dejo una foto de la bobina. saludos



			
				Jesus rf dijo:
			
		

> gracias amigo,  ya solocione el problema cambiando la bobina por un hilo de cobre mas grueso y le coloque capacitores de 33pf en paralelo con los capacitores variable y ahora calienta menos y le estoy sacando 65w, tengo otro poblema y es con la bobina de choque que coloque en reemplazo de la vk200 y es que ahora calienta exesivamente y no tengo idea como la puedo reemplazar ya que nunca consequi la bobina vk200.
> Espero que me puedas orientar para poder solocuionar ese problema con esa bobina. con respecto a los capacitores de entrada los voy a cambiar por ceramica ya que calientan mucho. te dejo una foto de la bobina. saludos


 Aqui las fotos de la bobina


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 27, 2016)

Bueno, cuanto a sacar un VK200 realmente ese conponente es raro , jo ya encontre al azar en viejos monitores coloridos de tubo TRC marca LG para conputadoras personal PC , mas precisamente en la fuente de alimentación. En algunas fuentes conmutadas antiguas tanbien es possible sacar ese conponente , pero hay que buscar y mucho para lograr encontrar uno.
Otra sugerencia que te ayuda a gañar mas  potenzia aun es montar los dos capacitores "amarillos" de la base del transistor lo mas cercano possible a ese transistor con su terminales lo mas cortos que possible y otro teste al azar es tentar mas capacitores de mismo valor capacitivo en paralelo con ese dos que ya estan armados. 
!Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jesus rf (Sep 27, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno, cuanto a sacar un VK200 realmente ese conponente es raro , jo ya encontre al azar en viejos monitores coloridos de tubo TRC marca LG para conputadoras personal PC , mas precisamente en la fuente de alimentación. En algunas fuentes conmutadas antiguas tanbien es possible sacar ese conponente , pero hay que buscar y mucho para lograr encontrar uno.
> Otra sugerencia que te ayuda a gañar mas  potenzia aun es montar los dos capacitores "amarillos" de la base del transistor lo mas cercano possible a ese transistor con su terminales lo mas cortos que possible y otro teste al azar es tentar mas capacitores de mismo valor capacitivo en paralelo con ese dos que ya estan armados.
> !Suerte !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



perfecto amigo pero realmente hay algun modo de reemplazar esa bobina vk200


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 27, 2016)

Jesus rf dijo:


> perfecto amigo pero realmente hay algun modo de reemplazar esa bobina vk200


Tente un resistor de 10 Ohmios x 3 wattios y enrole en todo su corpo una capa de hilo de cubre barnizado bien delgado (ej. 30AWG)  , solde los estremos dese hilo en los terminales del resistor y conecte ese "RL" paralelo  en serie con tu bead de ferrita .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jesus rf (Sep 27, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Tente un resistor de 10 Ohmios x 3 wattios y enrole en todo su corpo una capa de hilo de cubre barnizado bien delgado (ej. 30AWG) , solde los estremos dese hilo en los terminales del resistor y conecte ese "RL" paralelo en serie con tu bead de ferrita .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


 
Amigo *D*aniel ya pude reemplazar la bobina tal cual como me dijiste y funciono perfectament*e ,* y e*x*trañamente la roe ca*y*o de 1.1 a casi cero.

En la base del transistor coloque los capacitores de 100pf en paralelo y lo coloque lo mas corto posible y te puedo decir que la ganancia aumento bastante de 65w a 76w casi 80w *, *aunque calienta bastante pero funciono perfectamente.

*Ahí* te dejo fotos de la modificacion y est*a*re consultando cualquier duda. Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 27, 2016)

Jesus rf dijo:


> Amigo daniel ya pude reemplazar la bobina tal cual como me dijiste y funciono perfectamenta y estrañamente la roe callo de 1.1 a casi cero.  En la base del transistor coloque los capacitores de 100pf en paralelo y lo coloque lo mas corto posible y te puedo decir que la ganancia aumento bastante de 65w a 76w casi 80w aunque calienta bastante pero funciono perfectamente.
> Hay te dejo fotos de la modificacion y estere consultando cualquier duda. Saludos


!Me alegra en mucho que las dicas fornidas te ayudaram !.   
En realidad jo dice para poner ese paralelo RL en serie con la ferrita que te calienta de modo tentar bajar la tenperatura  
Solde los 4 capacitores amarillos lo mas cercano que possible for de la ceramica del transitor de potenzia , hay mejoras en la potenzia de salida , y sienpre reayuste todos los trimers del lineal a cada canbio realizado  para major potenzia.
Resfrie todo amplificador con aire forzado .
Con auxilio de dos terminales tipo olhal cortocircuite la cabeza de los dos tornillos de fijación del transistor de potenzia de RF a la masa o tierra del circuito inpreso , ese terminal olhal es lo mismo enpleyado para conectar hilos a lo colector un transistor tipo 2N3055  .
Mire y estudie con cariño ese Link aca :  https://dcdirectactionnews.files.wor..._7-10-2013.pdf , tiene buenos ejenplos de lineares para FM .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jesus rf (Nov 10, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Me alegra en mucho que las dicas fornidas te ayudaram !.
> En realidad jo dice para poner ese paralelo RL en serie con la ferrita que te calienta de modo tentar bajar la tenperatura
> Solde los 4 capacitores amarillos lo mas cercano que possible for de la ceramica del transitor de potenzia , hay mejoras en la potenzia de salida , y sienpre reayuste todos los trimers del lineal a cada canbio realizado  para major potenzia.
> Resfrie todo amplificador con aire forzado .
> ...



Buenas amigo daniel !! 
Te necesito hacerle unas pregunta con respecto al transmisor fm que ensamble.
El transmisor que tengo en este momento es de 80w y lo tengo trabajando con el transistor sd1416 el mismo presenta nuevamente problemas con la potencia al conectarle la antena ya que al conectarle una carga de 50Ω el vatimetro me marca la potencia real de transmisor en este caso 80w con cero roe. Al momento de conectar la antena al transmisor esa potencia baja a 58w y 1.5 roe, no hay manera de sacarle los 80w y ya intente mover la antena en todas direcciones y solo varia un poco esa potencia.
La antena la tengo a casi 25 metros del suelo ya que vivo en un edificio y la tengo en la asotea, el cable que estoy utilizando es un rg8u. Este mismo problema lo tengo al conectarle dos antena dipolo sintonizada la frecuencia correcta.

Es normal este tipo de problema ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 10, 2016)

Jesus rf dijo:


> Buenas amigo daniel !!
> Te necesito hacerle unas pregunta con respecto al transmisor fm que ensamble.
> El transmisor que tengo en este momento es de 80w y lo tengo trabajando con el transistor sd1416 el mismo presenta nuevamente problemas con la potencia al conectarle la antena ya que al conectarle una carga de 50Ω el vatimetro me marca la potencia real de transmisor en este caso 80w con cero roe. Al momento de conectar la antena al transmisor esa potencia baja a 58w y 1.5 roe, no hay manera de sacarle los 80w y ya intente mover la antena en todas direcciones y solo varia un poco esa potencia.
> La antena la tengo a casi 25 metros del suelo ya que vivo en un edificio y la tengo en la asotea, el cable que estoy utilizando es un rg8u. Este mismo problema lo tengo al conectarle dos antena dipolo sintonizada la frecuencia correcta.
> ...


Bueno , puede sener que tu Wattimetro si ponga meo loco con esa ROE de 1:1,5 , quizaz tentando bajar mas aun la ROE de la antena ( tentar un mejor ayuste desa antena ) sea possile obtener los 80 Wattios tan deseados .
Puedes tanbien  tentar canbiar la antena por la carga fictia de 50 Ohmios para testes  mantendo lo cable coaxial RG-8U y veer lo que se pasa .
Puedes incluso poner lo Wattimetro en lo estremo final del cable coaxial entre la carga fictia y medir la potenzia final mas la pierda del cable ( esa entregue despues a la antena ). 
!Suerte en los desahollos , mantenganos informados de los avances !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jesus rf (Nov 11, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , puede sener que tu Wattimetro si ponga meo loco con esa ROE de 1:1,5 , quizaz tentando bajar mas aun la ROE de la antena ( tentar un mejor ayuste desa antena ) sea possile obtener los 80 Wattios tan deseados .
> Puedes tanbien  tentar canbiar la antena por la carga fictia de 50 Ohmios para testes  mantendo lo cable coaxial RG-8U y veer lo que se pasa .
> Puedes incluso poner lo Wattimetro en lo estremo final del cable coaxial entre la carga fictia y medir la potenzia final mas la pierda del cable ( esa entregue despues a la antena ).
> !Suerte en los desahollos , mantenganos informados de los avances !.
> ...



Efectivamente el problema lo tengo en la antena, ya que le conecte la carga de 50Ω en reemplazo de la antena y me marca el watimetro 78w.
Yo estoy utilizando una antena dipolo, la realize con un tubo de 6 mm de diamatro es un tubo muy delgado puede ser eso  el problema ?


----------



## miguelus (Nov 12, 2016)

Buenos días.

Hay que tener en cuenta que un Dipolo con los Radiantes a 180º presenta una Impedancia de 75Ω.

Tener 80W con Carga fantasma y 78W con Antena es *prácticamente lo mismo*

Ten en cuenta que 78W de Directa y 2W de Reflejada supone una SWR de 1:1,38

Que el tubo sea de 6mmm no influye, en lo que influye el grosor del tubo es en el Ancho de banda, tendría importancia si tuvieses que transmitir en frecuencias muy separadas.

Sal U2


----------



## smoke (Nov 12, 2016)

Perdón Miguelus por la rectificación, es 1:1.08, que es prácticamente lo mismo. Saludos.


----------



## radium98 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hola.
1- Es posible usar el transistor BFG97 en lugar de BFG135 / 235 en el plw de 5w. Porque no pude encontrar piezas genuinas en mi país y todas las etiquetas falsas en la web, pero tengo 3 piezas de BFG97 de CATV PA y si es así Es mejor conducir igual o menos a la siguiente etapa, por ejemplo, c1971 final
cuántos milliwat quedan fuera de NFG (y cuánto de BFG135 o BFG591).
¿Qué hay acerca del diseño de un amplificador de fm RD15hvf1 para obtener unos pocos 15w del 5w pll?


2-RF cuestión de transistor
¿Qué se puede usar en lugar equivalente al transistor c1789?
Muchas gracias .


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 10, 2019)

Buenas tardes, viendo el datasheet del 2SC1971 de Mitubishi, con 450 mW se puede sacar 6 W, el RD15HVF1 se excita con mucha menos potencia creo recordar que con 200 mW, estamos hablando de que el 2SC1971 es un transistor bipolar NPN y el RD15 es un MOSFET con mucha más ganancia.

Sobre los distintos tipos de transistores que puedes usar para excitar el paso amplificador siguiente, la diferencia que veo entre el BFG97 y el BFG135 es que el BFG97 tiene menos "nivel de salida" (según el datasheet sobre 75 ohmios y funcionando de forma lineal), habría que ver el circuito que tienes entre manos para ver como está diseñado ese paso amplificador.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 10, 2019)

Hola a todos , caro Don radium98 es possible reenplazar lo BFG135 por lo BFG97 , quizaz lo TX no logre obtenir toda la salida de 5 /7 Wattios , pero seguramente funciona si desde que ese BFG97 y pricinpalmente lo 2SC1971 sean idoneos (NO falsos).
Canbiando lo 2SC1971 por lo RD06 es possible sacar mejores resultados , eso porque lo transistor RD06 es un tipo MosFet y tiene muuuucho mas ganancia que su hermano BJT , pero tienes que prover una polarización positiva ayustable para lo Gate del RD06.
Para hacer eso debes desconectar de la tierra o masa lo secundario del transformador driver banda larga mas lo resistor de 18 Ohmios que si queda conectado en paralelo a ese secundario y conectar a lo terminal central (ayustable) de un preset de 1Kohmios , tienes tanbien que desacoplar para tierra o masa ese terminal central con auxilio de un capacitor de 1nF ceramico disco.
Asi dese modo lo secundario del transformador Driver estas "aterrado" para RF , pero aun contiene la polarización DC ayustable nesesaria para "ligar" lo Gate del MosFet RD06.
Los terminales estremos dese preset deben sener conectados a la salida de un regulador de 5 Voltios (7805).
Con ese preset es possible ayustar la potenzia de salida de RD06 .
Ahora cuanto a la segunda pregunta , creo que sea possible canbiar por un 2SC3355 , o un BFR90 o BFR91 , o mismo un BF199 , pero hay que testear.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2019)

radium98 dijo:


> Hola.
> 1- Es posible usar el transistor BFG97 en lugar de BFG135 / 235 en el plw de 5w. Porque no pude encontrar piezas genuinas en mi país y todas las etiquetas falsas en la web, pero tengo 3 piezas de BFG97 de CATV PA y si es así Es mejor conducir igual o menos a la siguiente etapa, por ejemplo, c1971 final
> cuántos milliwat quedan fuera de NFG (y cuánto de BFG135 o BFG591).
> ¿Qué hay acerca del diseño de un amplificador de fm RD15hvf1 para obtener unos pocos 15w del 5w pll?
> ...



*¡ Excelente traducción !*, ¿ Que empleaste para traducir ?


----------



## radium98 (Mar 10, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ Excelente traducción !*, ¿ Que empleaste para traducir ?


hola agradable que es una cosa buena de saber finalmente traducen está bien, usé qtranslate mejor un todos en uno


----------



## radium98 (Mar 16, 2019)

hola por favor yo woud como un consejo bueno, puede yo substituir Un transistor c1789 con c930 o con un bf199, causar no podía encontrar a otros 
Los pies de C1789 600MHz bf199 pies son 550MHz zf 
trabajo de c930 y bf199 y c1789 como oscilador o amplificador zf 
gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2019)

radium98 dijo:


> hola por favor yo woud como un consejo bueno, puede yo substituir Un transistor c1789 con c930 o con un bf199, causar no podía encontrar a otros
> Los pies de C1789 600MHz bf199 pies son 550MHz zf
> trabajo de c930 y bf199 y c1789 como oscilador o amplificador zf
> gracias.


Hola caro Don raduim98 , debes partir del principio que un NO ustedes ya tienes en las manos , asi te recomendo testear en la practica lo reenplazo del transistor 2SC1789 por los que realmente tienes disponible en las manos .
Lo maximo que puede si pasar es NO funcionar nada , seguramente NO vaias a quemar lo transistor enpleyado en lo teste caso ese no funcione .
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Mar 16, 2019)

Don Daniel, ya que dije que no tengo, y no podía encontrar C1789, por tanto pregunté lo que lo podría sustituir por el transistor nearst bf199 o c930 thoses que tengo en mis manos.
gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2019)

radium98 dijo:


> Don Daniel, ya que dije que no tengo, y no podía encontrar C1789, por tanto pregunté lo que lo podría sustituir por el transistor nearst bf199 o c930 thoses que tengo en mis manos.
> gracias


Esperimente en la practica los que tienes disponibles en las manos , si no funcionar paciencia aomenos tentaste y  seguramente NO queimaras los transistores de teste caso no funcione.
En todo caso tente buscar por los transistores : BFR90 , BFR91 , 2SC2570 , 2SC3355.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Mar 16, 2019)

gracias Don Daniel


----------



## chevitron (Mar 16, 2019)

Escribe la respuesta...bd135 saca hasta tres watts. es un poquito duro de excitar


----------



## radium98 (Mar 18, 2019)

2sc1215 =>> c1789 trabajo.

@chevitron
no es bd135 es un transistor de RF bfg135 para la corrección


----------



## Lolomar (Nov 8, 2019)

Hola queria consultar, que transistor puedo utilizar que trabaje entre los 400 Mhz y 470 Mhz ??? es para un transmisor espia, como receptor aprovecho un handy que tengo que trabaja en la frecuencia mencionada, porque armar uno que valla en los 88 a 108 Mhz no me sirve por la gran cantidad de emisoras qur hay, alguien sabe ? o tiene algun diagrama con pcb ???? Gracias colegas


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 8, 2019)

A lo mejor estoy equivocado pero me parece que no lo vas a tener quieto en frecuencia fácilmente.

Compra los módulos de 433MHz que ya viene echos.

Debes definir para que parte del emisor lo usaras por que no es lo mismo un transistor para ser usado en el oscilador que en la parte de amplificación.

Ej: MPSH10, BRF96, 2N3866, AFT05MS006NT1, etc


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 8, 2019)

Lolomar dijo:


> Hola queria consultar, que transistor puedo utilizar que trabaje entre los 400 Mhz y 470 Mhz ??? es para un transmisor espia, como receptor aprovecho un handy que tengo que trabaja en la frecuencia mencionada, porque armar uno que valla en los 88 a 108 Mhz no me sirve por la gran cantidad de emisoras qur hay, alguien sabe ? o tiene algun diagrama con pcb ???? Gracias colegas


Bueno como vaias enpleyar un Handy Talk para recebir en UHF (400Mhz y pico) debes saber que ese tipo de receptor es por demasiado selectivo ( generalmente es un SuperHeterondino de dos conversiones)  o sea lo transmissor para lograr cerriar link con ese receptor tiene obrigatoriamente que sener pilotado a cristal o sintectizado.
Transmissores sensillos( Osciladores livres)  NO te anda nin a palos debido a la bajissima estabilidad de frequenzia y esa NO atende nin lejos la requerida para funcionar con lo Handy Talk (alguns Khz maximos).
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

